# Godzilla 2: King of the Monsters



## Isidore (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope this isn't a duplicate... i searched and didn't see it (if so, mods pls delete). In case not and you all haven't seen it:


----------



## wankerness (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks great, except for the blue color.


----------



## Edika (Aug 6, 2018)

This trailer is really confusing. Some times they're not that revealing about the actual mivie an are meant to create anticipation for the film, but all I got is "humans are a plague for Earth and are destroying it, the monsters are there like antibodies to rid Earth of the infection (us), so in order to save the world-humans they must unleash the monsters (?)".

There's an old robot saying about this:
"Does not compute".

Visuals seem cool, I hope the story makes a bit more sense than the trailer.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 7, 2018)

The trailer isn't intended to make sense and tell us the plot. That really isn't uncommon. Almost nothing seems to anymore except like, Terminator Genisys. Look at the Mad Max FR trailer for example, it tells you NOTHING. Or Interstellar, which makes it look like a depressing movie about cornfields.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2018)

i'm pretty excited to see ghidorah on the big screen again.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2018)

When does Gamera come back? Or that dart headed dactyl? Or knife-head?
I will probably be seeing G2 on the big screen regardless.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 7, 2018)

The906 said:


> When does Gamera come back? Or that dart headed dactyl? Or knife-head?
> I will probably be seeing G2 on the big screen regardless.



Toho (Godzilla studio) doesn't have the rights to those three, that's Daiei. You can see a better-looking version of the first two in Gamera Guardian of the Universe/Gamera 3 from 95/99, but yeah, dunno if we're going to see them again!! It would be funny if Legendary bought the rights to them, but I think Gamera is way too silly even compared to Mothra/Ghidorah for Legendary to go after!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2018)

He shoots throwing stars or something out of those circles on the side.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## wankerness (Aug 7, 2018)

That movie is a surrealist masterpiece. Don't forget that it's about two kids that run into two space-babes that want to eat their brains (and we get shots from their perspective where they stare at the kids' heads and their brain is superimposed over the shot). It's a classic MST3K episode. (I have the actual movie on Blu-Ray too )


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 29, 2018)

Just put Gojira on the soundtrack, it makes sense...


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2018)

Bostonian checking in, if that's a massive tidal wave coming across the skyline on the opening, then it's coming from _inland_.


----------



## Dredg (Jun 5, 2019)

Spoilers: KOTM is a fantastic Godzilla film.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 6, 2019)

Dredg said:


> Spoilers: KOTM is a fantastic Godzilla film.



A couple of us talked about this movie in some depth in the regular movie thread. I'm of the opinion that it's NOT a fantastic Godzilla film. I'll have to watch it again with the expectation that all the human characters are obnoxious morons; maybe I'll enjoy it more. But man, the "hero" of the piece was just so incredibly unlikable and punchable, and the comic relief guy with the glasses was even worse. That trio of shit with him, shaved head military lady and that douche from all the Verizon ads/Silicon Valley alone could have brought down the movie a couple notches even if I hadn't hated Kyle Chandler's character. It's seriously the worst collection of characters in any Godzilla film. I'd take Rex Dart Eskimo Spy or Yata/Rota or even frickin Ichiro over them any day of the week. If you chop out the 20 minutes or so of monster movie, those in isolation are fantastic and everything I could have hoped for. But after reading a lot of reviews going "this has TOO MUCH monsters in comparison to the last movie which didn't have enough!!" I was shocked to find it had almost as little as the last movie.

I should rate all the Godzilla movies in order of preference. I wouldn't be able to slot the Millennium films in there very well, though, since I've only watched Megaguirus/X Mechagodzilla/Tokyo SOS once each. But my cursory guess is that this would be down there towards the bottom with Final Wars, Godzilla Raids Again and Godzilla's Revenge.


----------



## Dredg (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll fully concede that the human plot was terrible, and I'll even grant that Mark and Emma could have been replaced with two finger puppets that constantly screamed "MADDIE" and "ANDREW" the entire movie, and the plot would probably improve.

HOWEVER I will counter that plot has NEVER been a strong point in any Godzilla film (except 1954 and Shin), and only serves as an excuse to see dudes in rubber suits fight. Even the better plotlines are so nonsensical that they can't be considered good. I went for monster battles and wasn't disappointed. Those who went for a compelling story that isn't "bad characters make bad decisions" went to the wrong movie, and probably doesn't understand the appeal of cheesy slasher flicks either.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 6, 2019)

Dredg said:


> I'll fully concede that the human plot was terrible, and I'll even grant that Mark and Emma could have been replaced with two finger puppets that constantly screamed "MADDIE" and "ANDREW" the entire movie, and the plot would probably improve.
> 
> HOWEVER I will counter that plot has NEVER been a strong point in any Godzilla film (except 1954 and Shin), and only serves as an excuse to see dudes in rubber suits fight. Even the better plotlines are so nonsensical that they can't be considered good. I went for monster battles and wasn't disappointed. Those who went for a compelling story that isn't "bad characters make bad decisions" went to the wrong movie, and probably doesn't understand the appeal of cheesy slasher flicks either.



Just 2 hours of monster fighting please. 

A plucky youngster can ride a dragon. But that’s it.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 6, 2019)

Dredg said:


> I'll fully concede that the human plot was terrible, and I'll even grant that Mark and Emma could have been replaced with two finger puppets that constantly screamed "MADDIE" and "ANDREW" the entire movie, and the plot would probably improve.
> 
> HOWEVER I will counter that plot has NEVER been a strong point in any Godzilla film (except 1954 and Shin), and only serves as an excuse to see dudes in rubber suits fight. Even the better plotlines are so nonsensical that they can't be considered good. I went for monster battles and wasn't disappointed. *Those who went for a compelling story that isn't "bad characters make bad decisions" went to the wrong movie, and probably doesn't understand the appeal of cheesy slasher flicks either.*



Ouch! I didn't go for a compelling story. I've watched Godzilla movies literally hundreds of times and love the crap out of a ton of them. My favorite is Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla 74, the one with the aliens that turn into green faced monkeys when they're injured/killed. That one might have the least monster-time of any of the 70s movies, too. I don't necessarily want GOOD characters (there are barely any in the whole series), but I do want FUN characters, or at least characters that are endearingly wooden. These clods just brought the movie to a screeching halt whenever they were on screen! We were really supposed to care about the stupid family drama. Like, another G movie with similar attempts at being dramatic that has things like a relationship between a character that's gone off the deep end and another wooden character is Godzilla Vs Spacegodzilla. But it's impossible to take seriously on any level and results in not at all negatively impacting the monster stuff. I dunno. This movie's characters were a special brand of awful.


----------

